# Bowl Buddies a fish tank water conditioner



## TXWolf01 (Apr 7, 2012)

On one of my many excursions thru Walmart I was in the fish section and seen a product called Bowl Buddies. I bought it for a small experiment and was curious on its outcome. Its says it will immediately remove chlorine, chloromines, ammonia and heavy metals and buffers the ph probably to 7.0. The one things I was curious about is, is gold or copper considered a heavy metal and if it isnt then this product will be a faster way to eliminate chlorine in the batches after HCL/CL and lvl out ph for easier faster smb gold dropping. I would like to have any input before I start the experiment and relay and finding I have for the forum.

Rich


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2012)

http://theaquariumwiki.com/Water_conditioners

The wheel is round keep messing with a good tire and you may end up with a flat tire.

Sodium thiosulfate and possibility of a combination of other chemicals, sound like a good way to mess up a process.


----------



## maynman1751 (Apr 8, 2012)

butcher said:


> http://theaquariumwiki.com/Water_conditioners
> 
> The wheel is round keep messing with a good tire and you may end up with a flat tire.
> 
> Sodium thiosulfate and possibility of a combination of other chemicals, sound like a good way to mess up a process.



Quite a chemical soup! :shock: 
You can rid tap water of Cl simply by leaving it in an open container for 24hrs.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 8, 2012)

I like 4Metals method of just adding a few drops of silver nitrate to rid it of chlorides especially for silver processing.


----------

